# KSL ad makes me chuckle



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry that this is not a real joke, but this ad makes me laugh.... looks like one of those new Cover All situations waders

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =1&search=


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll bet you could wade in them. I didn't see anywhere that they claim you will stay dry.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Good call................. maybe they were the prototype NO stocking foot wader


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

IT does say never worn before...


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

:roll: Is there a face palm smiley. Some peoples kids!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

They are Carharts! They are pretty amazing. :mrgreen:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe water proof from shin up :?: :shock:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I sent them and email telling her they weren't waders that they were just plain ole' overalls. I got an email back from the lady and she said she didn't know what they were. Said she just saw something that looked like them so that's what she listed them as. I think she felt kinda stupid. In her email she put "rs" like 4 times I think that means "really stupid" I don't know though I am not very up to date on texting language.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Goodof ya HB...... All I did was sit and make fun


----------

